# Looking to hang a TV under my deck



## mradford77 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a patio below my deck and wanted to hang a 28-32" TV underneath. I don't want it permanent so I'm planning on drilling a hook into the bottom of the deck and hanging the tv on that. Does anyone know if this would work and if so, what kind of hook I should use? Whether I will require a certain size/strength hook?


----------



## r.mills (Jan 11, 2012)

If its temporary how about fastening a board vertical to one of your decks joist, then use a "tv wall bracket" on your board that runs down.

Hanging it with a chain or cable may be difficult. Tv might want to point straight down or up depending on balance of tv.


----------

